# هيّ نكتة واحدة بس ايييييييييهههههههههه



## kalimooo (26 يوليو 2008)

انا سمعت النكتى دي باللهجة السورية فحتركها ستاندر مش حا غيّراللهجة:

:smil8: الـــــــّّّو : الـوّ

رد الولا: مين عميحكييييّ

الو: انا ابوك ولا 

الو: لا انت مو ابيّ,ابي بالغرفة هوي وامي

الوالد: لا ولاك اجدب هاد مو ابوك هاد واحد غريب ,انا ابوك

الابن :شلون هيك ابي شو بعمل

الوالد:ادخول موتو  طلق عليه النار بالمسدس.

الابن دخل الغرفة والنور مطفي ونفذ الامر ورجع عا الهاتف وقال.

ابي موّتو قتلتوا شو اعمل فيه.

الوالد: رميه عن البلكوني

الابن: ابي ما عنا بلكوني

الوالد:اي العمى ليش بيت مين  هاد.:heat:​


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: هيّ نكتة واحدة بس ايييييييييهههههههههه*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ههههههههه             

عمل عملتو و يقول بيت مين هذا...:smi411:


----------



## kalimooo (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: هيّ نكتة واحدة بس ايييييييييهههههههههه*



عراقية للمسيح قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههه
> 
> عمل عملتو و يقول بيت مين هذا...:smi411:



 عراقية مشكورة علىالضحكة الطويلة
وعلى المرور
:smil8: وربنا يحمي:smil8:
:a4:​


----------



## amjad-ri (26 يوليو 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههه

خرب بيتو  و يقولو بيت مين  هذا
ههههههههههه​


----------



## kalimooo (26 يوليو 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> خرب بيتو  و يقولو بيت مين  هذا
> ههههههههههه​




اسمالله عليك ملحق عا كل المنتدى 
مرسي على مرورك والله معك تشبعنا 
                     ضحك:crazy_pil


----------



## iam_with_you (7 أكتوبر 2008)

:hlp:ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههههه هههه لا فعلا جامدة جدا 
بس حتى البيت طلع ميعرفش بيت مين دة احتمال الولد يطلع مش ابنو والنمرة تطلع غلط هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kokielpop (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بيت من دة 

دة فاضى شكله صح 

هههههههههههههههه ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أكتوبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههه 
حلوه يا كليم 
مرسىىىى ​


----------



## ارووجة (7 أكتوبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههه العما
ميرسي الك عالنكتة الحلوة


----------



## SALVATION (7 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## rana1981 (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوة وبالذات انه باللهجة السورية*


----------



## dark_angel (7 أكتوبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*مشكورة اخت rana1981
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## kalimooo (8 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور
ههههههههههههههه
ربنا يبارككdark_angel


----------



## kalimooo (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا" iam_with_you
سلام المسيح
*​


----------



## kalimooo (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*مشكور اخ kokielpop
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## kalimooo (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا" اخي kokoman
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## kalimooo (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا جزيلا" اخت اروويجة
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## kalimooo (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا" اخ .تونى.تون.
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## sameh7610 (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*بصراحة جامدةةةةةةة مووووووووووت

هههههههههه

ميرسى ليك كليم​*


----------



## لوقا عادل (10 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## nonaa (10 أكتوبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههه
حلوة يا كليم عن جد​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (10 أكتوبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نكتة تحفة بجد

ميرسىىىىىىىى ليك يا كليم


----------



## kalimooo (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا" اخت nonaa
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## kalimooo (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكررررررررا" خاطى ونادم
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 يناير 2009)

:t11::t11::t11::t11::t11::t11::t11:​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 يناير 2009)

شوفت وبيقولو اسمعو كلااام الكبيرررررررر شوفت اخرت اللى يسمع كلام ماما وبابا


----------



## happy angel (25 يناير 2009)

*هههههههههههه

حلوه ياكليموو*​


----------



## kalimooo (25 يناير 2009)

كوكى

شكرااااااا لضحكك الزائد

ربنا معك


----------



## kalimooo (27 يناير 2009)

jesuslovejohn

اشكرك اخي

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (27 يناير 2009)

happy angel

شكراااا هابي

ربنا يباركك


----------



## الملكة العراقية (27 يناير 2009)

ههههههههه نكتة جميلة جداااااا​


----------



## kalimooo (28 يناير 2009)

الملكة العراقية

شكرااااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح


----------



## جيلان (28 يناير 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه
مافيش مشكلة واهه نجربها فى معاكسة تليفون*


----------



## kalimooo (28 يناير 2009)

الملكة العراقية

شكرااا جزيلا" لمرورك اختي

ربنا يباركك سلام المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (29 يناير 2009)

ههههههههههههههههه
على طول مميزة

نورت جيجي


----------



## مريم12 (4 فبراير 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*بجد روعة يا كليمو*
*ميررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررسى كتير *
*وتسلم ايدك*


----------



## kalimooo (4 فبراير 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرااااا يا مريم

ضحكة مميزة

ههههههههههههه


----------



## Tota Christ (6 فبراير 2009)

هههههههههه نكته حلوه
يا  عينى خلى الواد يقتل باباه  بعدين بيسال بيت مين


----------



## mikal2 (6 فبراير 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه\

حلوة


----------



## kalimooo (6 فبراير 2009)

Tota Christ

ههههههههههههه

شكرااااااااا لمرورك  الرائع

سلام المسيح


----------



## بحب الهي (6 فبراير 2009)

_ههههههههه
مرسي 
_​


----------



## kalimooo (6 فبراير 2009)

بحب الهي

شكراااااااا لمرورك


----------

